# My new license plate!!



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

So I was just wondering if any of you guys (or gals) have any plates like this in the state you live in. I would sure like to see them.

Jimmy


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

what does the 5b30 srand for?

i gather the RR is for railroad


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

broox said:


> what does the 5b30 srand for?
> 
> i gather the RR is for railroad



The 5B30 dose not stand for anything. It's just what I got. In PA you can't get vanity plates with what you want on them if you get a plate like this that supports a cause.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I wish they did that here in TX...But you won't get a PRR K4s on a TX plate.


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

That is one Great plate.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> The 5B30 dose not stand for anything. It's just what I got. In PA you can't get vanity plates with what you want on them if you get a plate like this that supports a cause.


In Michigan you can get just about anything on a vanity plate, so long as it's not lewd.
You can also support your favorite university with their logo on the plate for another ten bucks. My plate proudly has a green block "S".
The State of Michigan makes it real easy to spend our money. :laugh: 
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

RI has vanity plates. We even have a Mr Potato Head plate,,embarrassing.
If you're old enough to remember LaughIn one of their phrases was GOTCHA.
I had that on a 64 Chevelle with a 68 or 9 GTO 428ho.
To quote Jed Clampett "Weee doggies" that was a ride!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

When I saw the post, I was expecting a plate with a bloody ax.

We have vanity plates, but I refuse to give the state any more than necessary.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

i would go vanity plates but ca wants a extra 
$50.usd "each" year.

so for a motorcycle and one 3/4 ton truck a cage and a cj7. (not counting both trailers).

just the ripoff rates are more than enough. :smilie_daumenneg:
will let the rich fools spend there moneys on extra taxes. :smilie_auslachen:


.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

This is mine, $25.00 goes to the V&T RR association. 








Zeke is a nick name I've had since grade school. Many people didn't know my real name. 

Magic


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool plates! :appl:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

What is the total cost there for registration and then a vanity plate on top of that? I gave up when it hit $50 in addition to the normal registration fee.

There is something in the water here, if you don't have a vanity plate the next best thing is a low number plate, a low number plate with your initials and people bow to you thinking you're a god or something. I never got it. 
We recently went from 2 letters and 3 numerals to 6 numerals. People were up in arms when getting new plates when they learned no matter who they knew, no matter who they paid they were getting a 6 numeral plate.:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The State of Michigan Secretary of States Office is hell bent on driving all of our law enforcement agencies stark raving nuts!
In Michigan there are at least four different "scenes" or "themes" available ( your choice), in addition to vanity plates (anything goes, except lewd) and state college themed plates. Yes, I proudly have a block "S" plate for my beloved alma mater, Michigan State University. We also have vanity plates on two other vehicles. Anything other than a "normal" plate carries a $25 annual premium.
Cop friends have told me it's crazy trying to recognize so many different types of plates. And, on top of that, I didn't even mention "year of issue" plates that are permitted for classic cars and trucks. Example: 1956 plate on a 1956 vehicle.
So don't freak out when you see vehicles from Michigan in your State with numerous configurations.
Bob


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Magic said:


> Zeke is a nick name I've had since grade school. Many people didn't know my real name.
> 
> Magic


You could be called Magic and Zeke was a nick name? man, that's a bummer.





raleets said:


> The State of Michigan Secretary of States Office is hell bent on driving all of our law enforcement agencies stark raving nuts...


The plates here went all to crap after '76. That was a good plate.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Magic played for Michigan State......Zeke played for the Pistons.....great days in sports!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

raleets said:


> ...Zeke played for the Pistons...


I listened to him selectively remember his time with the Knicks. Yikes. I hope the rumors are just that. He and Mr. Gores probably get along great.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The New Guy said:


> You could be called Magic and Zeke was a nick name? man, that's a bummer.



My Zeke goes back to the 1950's so I got claim on the handle.

Magic/Zeke


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Would like to see a NYC F unit in Lightning Stripes for New York.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

Magic said:


> This is mine, $25.00 goes to the V&T RR association.
> View attachment 35397
> 
> 
> ...


if all of the extra taxes went to a charity group (selected by me not the state) i would drop the coin.

ca spends way to much on pork. and the rest on unneeded projects. and we have the torn up roadways to prove it.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

packnrat said:


> ca spends way to much on pork. and the rest on unneeded projects. and we have the torn up roadways to prove it.


What?! Say it ain't so! Politicians spending our tax money like drunken sailors on useless projects? Never heard of such a thing... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

golfermd said:


> drunken sailors


Hey, stop talking about my mother that way!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no back licence plate on the Big truck as the plates are from Indiana.
I have an assortment of novelty plates that hang in my garage, I take turns putting them on the Big truck.
I am running my Eagle/American flag plate the last few months. 
June, the tourist's start hitting the roads, I will run this one till September. 

I like this one, :thumbsup:


----------

